# Boots needle exchange



## Vahlrio (Nov 10, 2014)

I am starting my cycle and want to get some needles from boots today. I heard they have a needle exchange. Is there anything in particular I have to say to them to get the needles or can I just go in a get them


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Not to steal your thread bro, but can you just go and dispose of your sharps bin in boots pharmacy?

No questions asked?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Not to steal your thread bro, but can you just go and dispose of your sharps bin in boots pharmacy?
> 
> No questions asked?


I believe so if you have a sharps bin


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> I believe so if you have a sharps bin


Ta bro.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Some boots don't actually have a needle exchange which can be embarrassng as I have found lol


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Better phoning first and checking. My local one you can ask for a "sports pack " it's cringey I know. If you use the whole performance enhancing drugs and sound like you know your stuff I'm sure they'd be helpful.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

my GF works as a dispenser in boots pharmacy and when I got her to check it out for me they said they don't do it. The take in sharps bins and unused medicine to dispose of for you but dont dish out needles. at least the one she works at doesn't.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Vahlrio said:


> I am starting my cycle and want to get some needles from boots today. I heard they have a needle exchange. Is there anything in particular I have to say to them to get the needles or can I just go in a get them


Yea mate, you have to walk in and say that you're about to jab sh1t loads of Anabolics and go all Raul Moat on the town so you need some pins to do it :thumbup1:

In all seriousness, i go into my local Sainsburys pharmacy, ask for needle exchange and ask for 1ml white packs and 2ml grey packs. Job done.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Vahlrio said:


> I am starting my cycle and want to get some needles from boots today. I heard they have a needle exchange. Is there anything in particular I have to say to them to get the needles or can I just go in a get them


Just go super drug easy no questions asked


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, you have to walk in and say that you're about to jab sh1t loads of Anabolics and go all Raul Moat on the town so you need some pins to do it :thumbup1:
> 
> In all seriousness, i go into my local Sainsburys pharmacy, ask for needle exchange and ask for 1ml white packs and 2ml grey packs. Job done.


How do you know which local pharmacys have an exchange mate? Lats time I drove to 2 diffrent Lloyd's and she all looked so puzzled it was mega embarrasing so I just ordered off medisave!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

H_JM_S said:


> How do you know which local pharmacys have an exchange mate? Lats time I drove to 2 diffrent Lloyd's and she all looked so puzzled it was mega embarrasing so I just ordered off medisave!


Phone up?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> How do you know which local pharmacys have an exchange mate? Lats time I drove to 2 diffrent Lloyd's and she all looked so puzzled it was mega embarrasing so I just ordered off medisave!


They got a green sticker with two arrows on the doors

One arrow is blue and one arrow is red

So you can recycle your needles in it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

They never give me enough so I have to go every two weeks

I rather buy it in medisaves and drop it in pharmacy


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> They never give me enough so I have to go every two weeks
> 
> I rather buy it in medisaves and drop it in pharmacy


Give full boxes at needle shop I go to. 100 barrels 100 greens 100 small blues 100 long blues. And they do your bp if you want. Great place. Well, its not exactly great but for a needle exchange, it's decent!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Look for this sign in an chemist window/door.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I went last week she gave me 10 barrels 20 needles and few swaps...

She thinks I'm going to ****ing sell them lol

I only go when running out...


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> They never give me enough so I have to go every two weeks
> 
> I rather buy it in medisaves and drop it in pharmacy


Thta's what I've always done mate, but I need some 5/8 orange pins asap.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

As I got some spoons for the smack and 2 condoms too... Old lady thinks I'm at druggy lol


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Just google needle exchange and your town/city. The local drug treatment agency will have a full list of both specialist and pharmacy sites.

Failing that message me...I have inside info


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

kuju said:


> Just google needle exchange and your town/city. The local drug treatment agency will have a full list of both specialist and pharmacy sites.
> 
> Failing that message me...I have inside info


What's best way of finding which ones do blood tests?


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

BrahmaBull said:


> What's best way of finding which ones do blood tests?


Ah - that's a much trickier thing I'm afraid. To my knowledge there's only about 6-8 in teh country which do...although one area (Warrington) has pharmacies doing them as well (but doesn't include T levels).

The best way is to find your local ones and phone them to be honest. That aspect changes so I'm not likely to be up to date on it.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Just walk to the pharmacy counter, ask for a steroid pack, and voila, most local chemists do this also


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

kuju said:


> Ah - that's a much trickier thing I'm afraid. To my knowledge there's only about 6-8 in teh country which do...although one area (Warrington) has pharmacies doing them as well (but doesn't include T levels).
> 
> The best way is to find your local ones and phone them to be honest. That aspect changes so I'm not likely to be up to date on it.


Any you know in the West Midlands?


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

I treid explaining the pins was for steroids to justify I wasnt using smack felt like a plonker


----------

